# Webcam brauche Hilfe!



## ProGamerV2 (12. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend,
Ich und meine Freundin haben ein Problem mit einer Webcam,
es ist eine Ednet Web Cam welche eigtl an sich nicht schlecht ist, aber das Bild ruckelt sehr stark also vlt FPS von 2 oder 3.
An dem vorgänger PC funktionierte die Cam einwandfrei.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar !!
Vielen Dank

Mfg  ProGamerV2


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Schon den neuesten Treiber von der Hersteller Homepage installiert ?
Mfg


----------



## ProGamerV2 (12. Dezember 2011)

Der neueste Treiber is installiert worden.
Woran kann es noch liegen?

Mfg ProGamerV2


----------



## Headologic (13. Dezember 2011)

Hoi,
hast du im Installationsbild den unteren Treiber ausgewählt? Wenn ja, installiere die Software mit Admin-Rechten. 
Würde aber die Software erst deinstallieren, CCleaner drüber wischen lassen und dann Neuinstallation machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du auf den Geräte-Manager, dann unter Bildverarbeitungsgeräte, auf deine Kamera -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften gehst.
Im neu auf poppenden Fenster schau mal bei Tab "Treiber" auf Treiberdetails. Was für Dateien stehen denn drin bzw. gibt es den überhaupt in dem Eigenschaften-Fenster Konflikte mit anderen Treibern.


----------



## ProGamerV2 (11. Juni 2012)

So hab mir jetz ne neue Cam von Microsoft gekauft, weil ichs nicht hinbekommen hab, aber trotzdem Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

